# question about making the most potent edibles?



## Katieaholik (Oct 5, 2010)

i have been doing some research on weed butter and alcohol tinctures and have made some butter not to successfully.. first off i tried with coconut oil and put a gram in and cooked on low for an hour then i read more about cooking with water in the mixture.. also i tried making weed with regular butter i may just need to add more weed because it didnt have an effect.. but i would rather cook with coconut oil or make my own tinctures.. i was wondering can you put too much weed in with whatever your making and have it go to waste? for instance if your making canna butter and only have a small about of butter and a lot of cannabis will it all become potent? thanks for your responses..


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 6, 2010)

You can definately never go too big with ur bud to butter ratio. 
I make edibles and sell them to the clubs by me in cali. I make a butter that is stronger than anything else ive had. 
7 oz of trim to 1lb of butter with a 1/4 oz of buds to add some goodness. 
cook in a crockpot on high 2 hours then low 2 hrs. strain and let cool in the fridge,
then seperate butter from the water. however i reboil the butter in clean water to get the chlorophyll and plant matter out of it. gives it a much cleaner less in your face taste. 
a brownie square 2"x2" made with this recipe is the size packaged at the club and is good for up to 3 doses. a full piece will have you hallucinating depending on tolerance. 
i smoke quite a bit and have a passion for cooking and concentrates 
and 2 doses had me higher than i've ever been.( crazy ridic high) 
so if you want some destructive edibles theres the recipe 
good luck man! edibles are the way to get really fucked up


----------



## Katieaholik (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks that helps..i did get a cookbook that helps with some good recipes.. i had just gone to a clinic and tried there weed butter and alcohol tincture and neither of them did any thing so i wanted to make sure i get the best stuff.. and are you saying 2 doses of your tinctures gets u crazy high? how do you make your tinctures?


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you want potent edibles use hash. A good hash will just melt into a liquid of sorts anyway. Also you can add a fuck load of more hash than you could of weed per volume of oil or liquified butter.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 8, 2010)

the tinvture is eveclear bout 1/8th per 2 oz of evcerclear cooki in a mason jar in a boiling water keep at 170 for like 15 mins then strain and boom tincture but it is very harsh tast to it.
clubs claim to have good edibles but they are ,ade for everyone not people who wanna get sick high.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll put my club edibles up against anyone's. 7Oz to a lb of butter is a waste IMHO but maybe you like to be so high you cannot think. Also when I make edibles I make sure they are big enough to put some wight in your stomach other wise your going to want to eat more food which will not help with the THC absorbsition. Where can your edibles be found at?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 13, 2010)

Right now no where as i just moved and havent set up again yet, just waiting for my harvest to be done so i have some good trim.
for some people 7oz might be alot your right but we just have different opinions i believe the less you have to eat the better.
I dont always use 7 oz tho. usually 4 or so for a decent batch, i also have a very id say high tolerance so it takes me more then usual so i was sick of club edibles that didnt do much for me so i made them stronger. not trying to start a thread battle or anything cuz i respect you and im sure you know way more than i do now about cooking and growing than i do. and i hope i can know that much some day. 
but maybe some day you will get to try one of mine and we will see if you like them then. 
have a good one man! 
peace


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 13, 2010)

Look up "BOBB" Black Out Bud Butter only stuff i make now a days i posted a recipe on here some where VERY wicked stuff. I ate tons of edible sold all over so cal dispensary always garbed the strongest one.. But NON of them compare to the edible i make with the "BOOB" now. Crazy Stuff. Enjoy


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 13, 2010)

he's not kidding thats the recipe i use for my sickly high edibles also. great recipe


----------



## akgrown (Oct 13, 2010)

I was not bagging just for me that would be way to much for me. I like a bigger edible but, I am a bit on the husky side  I agree though most disp edibles do not work however I believe people would get a much better high if they would just eat em on an empty stomach. Its costs alot of money to make edibles as potent as that, a disp would hear 7oz to a lb and be like hmmmmmm i bet I could sell this brownie for 30 dollars......(Kind Co-OP)........anyways, I know if I had a fatyy brownie of 7o butter I think I would dig a hole to put my head in to make the world stop spinning.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 13, 2010)

it's all good AK. ya i was bigger but went down to a normal size so i gotta watch what i eat.
ya empty stomach generally makes it better.
I had two maybe 2 inch around cookies and with my eyes open it was just a super heavy stone, but when i closed my eyes i saw swirling patterns was almost acid like.
ya most co-ops are just trying to make some money mine were being sold for 15 each for a 3x1.5 square. cut them lengthwise for some reason. same as a 2x2. 
all a matter of opinion.


----------

